# Don't build x11-servers/xorg-server in head under i386



## arachnid (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello! 

I can't build port xorg-server under i386 with default compiler (FreeBSD clang version 3.2 (tags/RELEASE_32/final 170710) 20121221)


```
uname - FreeBSD 10.0-CURRENT #0 r245301 /usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```

File make.conf is empty. 

Errors in build - http://pastebin.com/0VCf4ZNP

Big thanks for any help and suggestion!


----------

